# Norwalk CT - Brand new Grote led lights in the box



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Brand new Grote led lights in the box 
for 2 i would like 225.00 plus shipping is 5lbs 
*BZ301-5*
*1400 Raw Lumens Slim*























*FEATURES & BENEFITS*

With rugged, durable construction and LED power that far outshines halogen, LED BriteZone™ lights get the job done
Low 16W power consumption
Small and compact rectangular design
*TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS*

*Material:* Lens - Polycarbonate; Housing - Black Powder Coated, Die Cast Aluminum; Bracket - Stainless Steel
*Finish:* Black Powder Coated
*Raw Lumens:* 1400
*Voltage Amp:* 9 - 32 Volts
*Related information*

Download our print catalog
Part numbering guide
FMVSS/SAE Charts

Share Page
Data Sheet (English)
Data Sheet (Spanish)
Data Sheet (French)
Data Sheet (German)

*Additional Information*
Boating. Mowing. Off-roading. Working. Long after the sun goes down, you need a light that's as tough and tireless as you are. Grote's BriteZone range has the LED light to shed light on any use - even tow trucks, garbage trucks and forklifts-without breaking the bank.

*Application Photos*

*Customer Reviews*
★★★★★
Reviews Amount: 2 / Average: 5.00

*2 product reviews*


*Rick S.*
★★★★★ 5/5
Bought a set of these from Chris at Aline auto parts in Round rock last week. These work great on my Polaris Ranger. I think I will go back and get some for the golf cart also.

3rd May 2016
*Frank L.*
★★★★★ 5/5
Needed extra light backing up driveway. This light really delivered!!!! Low cost, sturdy and an easy install.

7th November 2017
Leave a Review

*Similar Products*

*BZ511-5 - 1100 Raw Lumens, Go Anywhere Hand Held, Mossy Oak Camo*

*BZ551-5 - 1200 Raw Lumens, Rectangular*

*BZ111-5 - 1240 Raw Lumens, Small Round, Flood*

*BZ101-5 - 1600 Raw Lumens, Round*


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

close topic gonna keep them


----------

